# Bucket truck crews needed for Kentucky Ice Storm



## edsconstruction

we need 3 man bucket truck crews to work in Kentucky
1 driver/ operator with chainsaw
2 ground men with chainsaws
we are paying $700.00 per day per crew
1 day is up to 12 hrs
must have liability and workers comp insurance
please respond to 
[email protected]
we are also looking for bobcat/loaders with operator
$350.00 per day


----------



## precisionbuild

That's low rates. I have a feeling you're not gonna find anyone decent.


----------



## edsconstruction

how much would you do it for?


----------



## edsconstruction

*Ice storm cleanup crews needed in Kentucky*

We are in need of 8 man clean up crews to work in Kentucky
$300.00 per hour per crew
1 bucket truck with operator and chain saw
2 ground men with chain saws
2 laborers
2 flag men
1 skid steer with operator

need to have liability and workers comp
thanks


----------



## king1-3524

We have a 5 man crew with a bucket truck, tractor w/ grapple, dump truck, dump trailer, chainsaws. We are licensed and insured by workmen's comp. and general liability. We are located 20 mi. south of Murray, KY.
What is the pay scale for a crew of our size?


----------



## ProWallGuy

$700 per day for 3 men? 

With equipment? 

Out-of-town work?

Up to 12 hour days?

Seriously? 

:laughing:


----------



## tgeb

ProWallGuy said:


> $700 per day for 3 men?
> 
> With equipment?
> 
> Out-of-town work?
> 
> Up to 12 hour days?
> 
> Seriously?
> 
> :laughing:


 
:stupid: 

Seriously, who would work for that?


----------



## Celtic

tgeb said:


> :stupid:
> 
> Seriously, who would work for that?


There will be some ass hat that does...craig's is loaded with them :laughing:


----------



## wyoming 1

12 hrs for a bobcat with operator for $350 ($29.16 per hr) I wouldn't send my laborer there with no tools for that.


----------



## MALCO.New.York

edsconstruction said:


> we need 3 man bucket truck crews to work in Kentucky
> 1 driver/ operator with chainsaw
> 2 ground men with chainsaws
> we are paying $700.00 per day per crew
> 1 day is up to 12 hrs
> must have liability and workers comp insurance
> please respond to
> [email protected]
> we are also looking for bobcat/loaders with operator
> $350.00 per day



Crack-Heads will work for this rate.................For one day! Lotsa luck finding them the next day!!!


----------



## wyoming 1

$700 /12hrs=58.33 per hr /3 men =19.44 per man per hour economy is bad but not that bad I can stay home and go broke no need to go work at it


----------



## MALCO.New.York

wyoming 1 said:


> $700 /12hrs=58.33 per hr /3 men =*19.44 per man per hour *economy is bad but not that bad I can stay home and go broke no need to go work at it


?????

Less than $8.00 per hour. NOT including initial Gas expenditure overhead getting to Kentucky.

Insurance, W/C, Truck Insurance, yadda, yadda, yadda.

More like $5.50 per man-hour


----------



## bert0168

edsconstruction said:


> we need 3 man bucket truck crews to work in Kentucky
> 1 driver/ operator with chainsaw
> 2 ground men with chainsaws
> we are paying* $700.00 per day per crew*
> 1 day is up to 12 hrs
> must have liability and workers comp insurance
> please respond to
> [email protected]
> we are also looking for bobcat/loaders with operator
> *$350.00 per day*



I think I wanna throw up


----------



## platinumLLC

$300 bucks is supposed to pay 8 guys and their benefits plus workman comp and liability. And they have to have their own bucket truck and bobcat and pay for travel? Good Luck finding anyone to work for you while you bank all the profit. Times are tough for people and sounds like you're trying to take advantage of them. I suppose you want them to work more than 40 hours a week for that price to. 

Tell you what i'll come down there with seven of my buddies and work for 300 bucks an hour IF you pay my insurance, work comp, hotel, travel, food allowence, supply the bucket truck and bobcat and all fuel for the job and any tools we will need like the chainsaws mentioned. But only for 5 eight hour days a week, we will work 16 hour days if you want but anything over 8 is 450 an hour. Let me know if your interested.


----------



## platinumLLC

This guy is from Florida and is going to be sitting on his azz at home while he is cashing checks for other peoples work in the cold. This guy is an idiot and I hope he gets screwed in this deal somehow for taking advantage of people in hard times. I just posted in his other post about this same issue. It's probably some guy that doesn't have any insurance or anything and just wants to be a middle man and make some quick cash. 

If his wife is hot and then I will supply the crew, insurance, equipment for the job and he can go there and make sure the guys do everything to his liking and i'll keep his wife company for 300 bucks an hour. Only if she is good looking, then that might be an alright deal. Vacation at his house in florida with his wife while he is in the cold babysitting the guys!


----------



## rbsremodeling

platinumLLC said:


> $300 bucks is supposed to pay 8 guys and their benefits plus workman comp and liability. And they have to have their own bucket truck and bobcat and pay for travel? Good Luck finding anyone to work for you while you bank all the profit. Times are tough for people and sounds like you're trying to take advantage of them. I suppose you want them to work more than 40 hours a week for that price to.
> 
> Tell you what i'll come down there with seven of my buddies and work for 300 bucks an hour IF you pay my insurance, work comp, hotel, travel, food allowence, supply the bucket truck and bobcat and all fuel for the job and any tools we will need like the chainsaws mentioned. But only for 5 eight hour days a week, we will work 16 hour days if you want but anything over 8 is 450 an hour. Let me know if your interested.


The sad part is his email box if probably full by now:laughing::laughing:


----------



## mdshunk

700 bucks a day doesn't even cover the truck, let alone pay the men.


----------



## SLSTech

...


----------



## rbsremodeling

mdshunk said:


> 700 bucks a day doesn't even cover the truck, let alone pay the men.


I'd let him pimp one of my guys with my bobcat for $700 a day


----------



## edsconstruction

*king1-3524*



king1-3524 said:


> We have a 5 man crew with a bucket truck, tractor w/ grapple, dump truck, dump trailer, chainsaws. We are licensed and insured by workmen's comp. and general liability. We are located 20 mi. south of Murray, KY.
> What is the pay scale for a crew of our size?


please contact me via email to discuss


----------

